
Apple to Toyota: Ditch the iPhone Jailbreak Theme - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apple_to_toyota_ditch_the_iphone_jailbreak_theme/
======
bradleyland
"Apple isn’t saying why it asked Toyota to pull the app from the jailbreak
community. The Mac, iPhone and iPad maker may be working to help maintain
security on its iOS devices, or the decision could be about controlling all
aspects of the platform, including advertising."

Or... the blindingly obvious reason. Apple doesn't want a de facto endorsement
of the jailbroken ecosystem by a multi-national corporation out in the wild.

------
jrockway
_Regardless of Apple’s reasoning, the move sends a clear message to potential
advertisers: Stay away from the jailbreak market._

"Stop, or we'll ask you to stop again?" That's not really all that scary
sounding.

~~~
milkshakes
Probably more like "stop or we'll kick you out of our MFI program"

------
ceejayoz
I'm frankly shocked Toyota wanted anything to do with such a horribly ugly
theme in the first place.

~~~
danilocampos
Not sure why you're being voted down. Here's the theme in question:

[http://modmyi.com/forums/iphone-news/757604-major-
corporatio...](http://modmyi.com/forums/iphone-news/757604-major-corporations-
turn-attention-jailbreak-scene.html)

It's extremely tacky – why would you attach your brand to that?

------
orenmazor
I'm just wondering why _Toyota_ thinks they've got the final word on
design/theming.

------
gcb
isn't that against some law?

can someone openly use market power to prevent you from selling at a
particular store?

i know exclusivity contracts are common, but that's clearly not it.

~~~
davethenerd
I think the public version of the conversation is that it was a request from
Apple. What the _real_ conversation was... we'll never know.

~~~
gcb
I fail to see the point on the argument. not trolling, really.

it's still a clear demonstration of market control. openly.

Microsoft at least keep it all away from the public.

